

Granny friendly phones - Six simple handsets - ableal
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2010/05/04/grouptest_oap_phones/

======
ableal
If you value insights on how others use technology, such as Patrick
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=patio11>) occasionally posts, it's worth
taking a look at the comments (
[http://forums.reghardware.co.uk/forum/1/2010/05/04/grouptest...](http://forums.reghardware.co.uk/forum/1/2010/05/04/grouptest_oap_phones_nokia_7230/)
).

I particularly like #5 ( Well my dear young chap.... by Cody
<http://forums.reghardware.co.uk/post/755522> ).

Personally, I find it a pity that mobile phone makers seem ashamed to make a
phone with a readable monochrome screen.

